# Private Homepage



## psifactory (24. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Hab mich mal versucht unter http://www.s3bbo.de eine eigene HP auf die Beine zu stellen. Allerdings wurmt mich noch einiges an der Seite. z.B.hab ich (erschlagt mich bitte jetzt nicht) die Pixelartmännchen von photocase kopiert. Will das aber unbedingt ändern.Bloß mir fällt nichts ein was da am besten reinpasst. Ich mein Pixelart ist schon nicht schlecht. Gibt der Seite auch so nen schönen minimalistischen touch. Aber wie gesagt geklaut sollte es ja echt nicht sein. Und Technik technisch  bitte nicht meckern.. Ist nur ein Vorentwurf. Auch die Texte bitte bitte nicht so kritisieren...;-)

Grüsse an die Füsse

Sebastian


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. Februar 2006)

scornec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pixelartmännchen von photocase kopiert. Will das aber unbedingt ändern.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


Was sollen wir denn dann überhaupt kritisieren?


----------



## franz007 (24. Februar 2006)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was sollen wir denn dann überhaupt kritisieren?



Richtig!

Aufgefallen ist mir nur, das beim Menüpunkt "Friends" nichts kommt und bei "guestbook" sogar eine Fehlerseite

Sonsts siehts auf den ersten Blick recht nett aus


----------



## psifactory (22. April 2006)

so....

Ich habe nun noch ein paar Änderungen hinzugefügt und einige Sparten vervollständigt. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Music Sparte aber da werd ich wohl noch einige Zeit brauchen bis ich meine Inhalte fertig habe. Aber schauts euch gerne noch mal an. Gästebuch wurde übrigens jetzt auch gefixt.


----------



## Chrisu (22. April 2006)

Ja, ein kleiner Kritikpunkt von mir:
dein Menüpunkt "Overme" ist nicht wirklich richtiges Englisch. Richtigerweise müsste es "About me" heißen.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## psifactory (22. April 2006)

Ok. 

Ich hab schon immer gewusst dass mein Englisch nicht gut ist... Wird geändert!


----------

